# Cits ... >  Attēlu apstrādes "kastīte"

## Janis M

Sveicināti!

Ir plāns, laiks un pat pieejams finansējums, bet nav atbilstošu zināšanu... tradicionāli.
Ir doma sekojoša. No web kameras caur USB laižam signālu "kastītē", kas tālāk apstrādā ienākošos datus un pēc tam caur USB datoram nodod jau sagremotu informāciju.
"Kastītei" būtu šādas prasības:
* jābūt USB (iekšā un ārā)
* jāsaprot vismaz kaut kāda standarta lētā webkamera
* jāvar izpildīt pamata kustības detektēšanas algoritms (kaut vai tīri salīdzināt izmaiņas starp diviem attēliem 640x480px 15fps)
* jāvar izvadīt standarta PC saprotamus datus (USB HID class būtu brīnišķīgi)

Varbūt kāds kaut ko tādu jau ir redzējis? Kādas tehnoloģijas ir jāizmanto, lai kaut ko tādu realizētu?

Paldies!
Jānis
p.s. es zinu, ka attēlu apstrādi pēc sirds patikas var realizēt uz jebkura PC softiski
p.s.s. man patīk uzklausīt viedokļus, bet zināšanas un pieredze man interesē vairāk

----------


## next

p.s. es zinu, ka attēlu apstrādi pēc sirds patikas var realizēt uz jebkura PC softiski


Un tas ir pareizi, un taa arii jaadara.
Ja tev neder, tad paskaidro kaapeec?

----------


## defs

Esmu iegādājies kastīti,kas ieraksta analogo video signalu no analogās kameras iekš SD kartes.Un tad karti iebāžu datoram ribās un skatos,kas tur ložņā.Tas ir tāds video un foto ierakstitājs ar kustību detektēšanu.
http://www.vns.lv/index.php?productID=30

----------


## Slowmo

Lielai daļa IP kameru ir iespēja kompī rakstīt video tikai tad, ja notiek kāda kustība. Iespējams daudz lētāk un vienkāršāk būs iegādāties tādu kameru. Lai gan IP kamerām jau laikam varēja arī neoriģinālo softu izmantot. Tad tikai jāatrod tāds softs, kurš veic nepieciešamās lietas.

----------

